# Blinkerdorsche November 2011



## Ostseestipper (1. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bei uns in MV herrscht ja immer noch die laaange und absolute Mefo-Schonzeit. #4
Deshalb interessieren uns aktuell die Dorsche besonders.
Wäre schön, wenn Ihr Eure Fänge hier mal reinsetzt, damit man mal sieht, was so geht. |bla:
Soll natürlich nicht auf MV begrenzt sein. |wavey:

Also, ... bitte nicht zurückhalten.

Gruß Mark


----------



## küstenheini (1. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

Moin moin, 
wir (taubenhaucher2003 und ich)  waren gestern früh los.. hat auch nich lange gedauert bis der  erste leo bei mir ans band kam. 
dann war ca. 1 1/2 std. nix und dann kamen bei vossi noch zwei  hinter her.
waren alle anfang bis mitte fünfzig, also schöne maße.


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*



küstenheini schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> wir (taubenhaucher2003 und ich)  waren gestern früh los.. hat auch nich lange gedauert bis der  erste leo bei mir ans band kam.
> dann war ca. 1 1/2 std. nix und dann kamen bei vossi noch zwei  hinter her.
> waren alle anfang bis mitte fünfzig, also schöne maße.



nun mal nicht so pessimistisch... war doch ein schöner morgen... :l

ja, und unser pauli wollte sie auch noch knutschen|bigeyes


----------



## RibnitzerJung (2. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

naja, die beiden sind ja auch zum knutschen! 

ich zieh sonntag nachmittag/abend los... werde berichten!!! =)


----------



## pohlk (3. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

ist zwar schon ein paar tage her, aber ich schreib mal trotzdem.

war am 29.10. mit einem arbeitskollegen im Tromper wiek unterwegs.

konnten in knappen 4 stunden lediglich 7 dorsche verhaften. haben in allen gewässertiefen probiert und auch etliche köder ans band gehangen. aber es schien nicht wirklich viel fisch unterwegs zu sein.

gruß


----------



## Rosi (4. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

Moin Taubenhaucher, die Bilder sind köstlich!!:m
Petri Heil!


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin Taubenhaucher, die Bilder sind köstlich!!:m
> Petri Heil!



grins... danke... wenn der schwarz weiße könnte, würd er mit zum angeln kommen... ne katzen wathose lass ich nähen... wenn da nur das ganze wasser nicht wäre...


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

heute morgen gabs auch wieder nen 48 iger leo, paar bisse versemmelt... naja, jedenfalls nicht schneider... stimmts "heini":vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Ostseestipper (6. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

Hallo zusammen,

endlich kann ich auch etwas beitragen.
Heute früh war ich mit "trethupe" auf "U-Boot Jagd". 4x hat´s eingeschlagen.

- ich 1x Dorsch: 65cm
- trethupe: 1x kurz vorm Kescher schönen Dorsch released
- ich 1x kleiners Silber (schonend zurück)
- trethupe (nochmal richtig) 1x Dorsch: 75cm |bigeyes.

War klasse! :vik:

Gruß Mark


----------



## Salziges Silber (6. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

Moin moin Mark, dickes Petri zu den Leos`! 
Werde heut Nachmittag noch mal losziehen, mal schauen ob noch was geht.
Reingehauen...Maik


----------



## Ostseestipper (6. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

Moin Maik,
Danke, ... hau was raus.
Mark


----------



## pohlk (6. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

Bin heute auch mal wieder los gewesen, aber mit Schlauchboot.

Mein Kumpel konnte 6x mitnehmen <65cm und ich hatte 5x < 55cm.
Ein paar kleine noch released und allesamt auf Hansen Flash oder Boss gebissen.

Konnte aufgrund des ruhigen und sehr klaren Wasser's sogar einen Dorsch in ca 6m tiefen Wasser direkt unterm Boot vorbeischwimmen sehen. 

Hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht


----------



## Salziges Silber (6. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

Bin gerade aus dem Wasser, konnte leider keinen der *Nebeldorsche* haken, dafür hat sich ein kleines Silber den Blinker gegriffen.

Beim hineinwaten hat sich der Nebel wie ein Leichentuch um mich gelegt, dabei kommt ein unangenehmes Gefühl auf!
Reingehauen...Maik


----------



## xbsxrvxr (7. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

moin, ja der nebel gestern abend war echt unglaublich, konnte den mond zwar klar erkennen, dafür aber dat ufer nur noch sehr verschwommen-sichtweite unter 20m|bigeyes
kein wunder also, dass die dorsche nicht wollten, noch nicht einmal die silberlinge waren da-dafür aber heftiger strom!
seit langer zeit mal wieder komplett abgeschneidert.

schönen gruß


----------



## RibnitzerJung (7. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

ich war gestern abend auch los, allerdings nichts zum mitnehmen... ein leo ca 25cm, der andere ca 38cm... war mir allerdings nicht sicher, also schwimmt er wieder! im zweifel für den angeklagten...

hat aber trotzdem spaß gemacht... das nächste mal bin ichim dezwmber zu haus an der küste... dann gehts wieder los! =)


----------



## maki1980 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

Guten Morgen,

funktionier sowas auch mit nem Sbirolion?
Gerade wegen der größeren Wurfweite könnte das eine interessante Variante sein, oder?
Sbirolino, 2 Meter Vorfach und nen Blinker setzen?


----------



## Mefospezialist (11. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

Also mit nem Blinker hinterm Spiro wirst du nicht glücklich werden! Blinker hinterm Spiro geht gar nicht, jedenfalls nicht die normalen Blinker. Ich habe mal einen Dänen auf Langeland beobachtet, der hatte einen ganz dünnen Miniblinker hinterm Spiro gefischt aber das Ding hat nicht mehr gewogen wie eine mittelgroße Fliege!

Dafür nimmt man meistens Fliegen weil die ein geringes Eigengewicht haben. Twister funktioniert auch allerdings ohne Bleikopf!

Aber mit gescheiten Blinkern und dem entsprechenden Gerät wirfst du mindestens genau so weit wie mit nem Spiro meistens sogar noch weiter. 

Grüße

David


----------



## xbsxrvxr (11. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

moin, mit sbiro und fliege/twister klappt dat sehr gut.
aber blinker+sbiro ist quatsch, blinker solo fliegt weiter als sbiro und alles andere

schönen gruß


----------



## RibnitzerJung (11. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

wollte gerade sagen, mit ordentlicher rute und schnur kommt so ein 20g snaps gut an die 100 meter... das schaft kein spiro!


----------



## Reverend Mefo (11. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

Jo. Und letztes WE bissen die Jungs knapp außerhalb der Fliegenwurfweite - Größen bis 56cm. Da brauchst Du Dir über Sbiro keinen Kopf machen, das schaffst Du sogar mit einem Stripper. Außerdem halte ich Blinker hinterm Sbiro ebenfalls für kompletten Aggewars, und ganz sicher nicht weitenträchtiger als ein ordentlicher Schnepps oder Spöki ohne Firlefanz (Springerfliege).

#h


----------



## Heringsfresser (12. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*



Ostseestipper schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> endlich kann ich auch etwas beitragen.
> Heute früh war ich mit "trethupe" auf "U-Boot Jagd". 4x hat´s eingeschlagen.
> ...



Petrissimo!!!#6

Habt ihr vom Strand aus gestippt?


----------



## laxvän (13. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

Petri allen Dorschfängern.
Ich wollte am nächsten oder übernächsten Wochenende auch nochmal mein Glück an der Küste versuchen. Jetzt geht die Wassertemperatur aber ja schon merklich runter. Bis zu welcher Temperatur kann man denn noch mit Dorschen im Wurfbereich rechnen?


----------



## Ostseestipper (13. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

Hallo zusammen,

da wir am WE in OH zu Besuch waren, habe ich dort mal das Blech gebadet.

Samstag abend: Dazendorf/Kemps
Sonntag morgen: Staberhuk/Fehmarn
Ergebnis: 2x an frischer Luft erholt, nix Fisch
Kembs war bis Blank Eck mit Netzen zugestellt (ca. 200-500m weit raus)

Sonntag nachmittag nochmal kurz in Heiligenhafen angehalten. Die Fischer haben dort gute Dorsche angeboten. Fisch ist also da.

@ Heringsfresser: Wir waren mit Wathose unterwegs, brauchten aber nicht weit reingehen, weil es schnell tief wurde.

@ laxvän: Solange noch Leben/Futter in Wurfweite ist, gibt es reelle Chancen. Die Experten sprechen da von ca. 4-6°C Wassertemperatur. Ich denke das kommt ganz gut hin.

Gruß Mark


----------



## OssiHWI (18. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

soooooo....wat is hier nu?

Lohnt es sich schonmal nen Blinker durch tieferes Wasser zu ziehen? Ich wollte vielleicht Sonntag Abend mal los...


----------



## Stipfel (18. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

vereinzelte fänge in rerik... aber noch nichts dolles.. man braucht halt glück, dass n trupp zur richtigen zeit vorbei zieht..

ansonsten eher die kleineren


----------



## OssiHWI (18. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*



Stipfel schrieb:


> vereinzelte fänge in rerik... aber noch nichts dolles.. man braucht halt glück, dass n trupp zur richtigen zeit vorbei zieht..
> 
> ansonsten eher die kleineren


 
na das sind ja Aussichten...


----------



## Ostseestipper (19. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

Moin Ossi..., #h
nich warten,.... die Schnur muss nass sein!


----------



## OssiHWI (19. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*



Ostseestipper schrieb:


> Moin Ossi..., #h
> nich warten,.... die Schnur muss nass sein!


 
Ja ja....

Vielleicht zieh ich morgen Abend mal los....kommst mit? Oder bleibst bei Mutti und den Kleinen?


----------



## Ostseestipper (19. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Ja ja....
> 
> Vielleicht zieh ich morgen Abend mal los....kommst mit? Oder bleibst bei Mutti und den Kleinen?


 
Wie wärs mit morgen früh??? So´n romantischer Sonnenaufgang am Strand, ... und dann ein Biss... heeerrlisch! :m


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> soooooo....wat is hier nu?
> 
> Lohnt es sich schonmal nen Blinker durch tieferes Wasser zu ziehen? Ich wollte vielleicht Sonntag Abend mal los...


 

kannst los fahren ossi...

und wenn du keine bekommst, werf zu mir rüber, ich baumel dir einen an....|supergri


----------



## OssiHWI (19. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

@ Ostseestipper

Morgens geht bei mir im Moment gar nix. Frauchen hat Frühschicht und der Zwerg steht nicht so drauf mitten in der Nacht an dunklen Stränden zu spielen...

Ansonsten hab ich natürlich nichts gegen nen romantischen Sonnenaufgang mit dir (obwohl sich der Satz irgendwie schwul anhört)...


----------



## OssiHWI (19. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*



Taubenhaucher2003 schrieb:


> kannst los fahren ossi...
> 
> und wenn du keine bekommst, werf zu mir rüber, ich baumel dir einen an....|supergri


 
na das ist nen Wort...und wehe das klappt nicht....


----------



## Ostseestipper (20. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

So....,

melde mich zurück vom Sonnenaufgang am Strand.
Heute war Dorschmässig nix zu machen. Kurz vor Schluß hat dann noch ein Silberfischlein zugepackt.
Die Forellendrill´s in der Schonzeit sind irgendwie total entspannt. :q Mann braucht sich keine Gedanken zu machen, ob sie aussteigt, weil sie ja eh´wieder reinkommt. So hat sie sich dann auch nach kurzem Drill 5m vor der Handlandung released.
War trotzdem schön. 

Gruß Mark


----------



## OssiHWI (20. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

Jetzt sach aber nich, dass du bei der Suppe irgendwas vom Sonnenaufgang gesehen hast...|kopfkrat


----------



## Rhöde (20. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

Na,
ab und an fallen sie doch auf den Pornospöket rein. Vor allem in der morgentlichen Dämmerphase.
Sooo lang ist es auch nicht mehr mit eurer Schonzeit.
Bis dahin reichlich legggar Dorsche #6 !


----------



## Ostseestipper (20. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Jetzt sach aber nich, dass du bei der Suppe irgendwas vom Sonnenaufgang gesehen hast...|kopfkrat


 
man, man, man, ..., wenn man nich alles fotografiert ,... In Kübo war um 10:00 Uhr blauer Himmel,... kannste glauben! Vorher war aber wirklich Suppe. 

@ rhöde: sattes Petri, da haste ja gut zugeschlagen. :m
Recht haste; die 3,5 Wochen kriegen wir auch noch rum.

Gruß Mark


----------



## OssiHWI (21. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*



Ostseestipper schrieb:


> Recht haste; die 3,5 Wochen kriegen wir auch noch rum.
> 
> Gruß Mark


 
Bleibt uns wohl nichts anderes übrig. Oder die Dorschbestände aus Frust dezimieren....


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> na das ist nen Wort...und wehe das klappt nicht....


 
...damit du mir auch glaubst.... samstag vormittag, zw. 9.00-11.00 Uhr Mecklenburger Bucht 52,54 und 58 cm:vik:


----------



## Tino (22. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

Sehr schöne Dorsche, Vossi


----------



## Donald84 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

und schönes Bild, dickes Petri!


----------



## OssiHWI (22. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

ich bin ja begeistert - und wo ist mein Anteil? Und am Wochenende komm ich wohl wieder nicht los...es ist echt zum Heulen im Moment...


----------



## xfishbonex (22. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

geile dinger #6


----------



## Rhöde (22. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*



Taubenhaucher2003 schrieb:


> ...damit du mir auch glaubst.... samstag vormittag, zw. 9.00-11.00 Uhr Mecklenburger Bucht 52,54 und 58 cm:vik:


 
und wat n paar schöne #6 !


----------



## Ostseestipper (22. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*



Taubenhaucher2003 schrieb:


> ...damit du mir auch glaubst.... samstag vormittag, zw. 9.00-11.00 Uhr Mecklenburger Bucht 52,54 und 58 cm:vik:


 
Volle Zustimmung! Klasse Erfolg und super in Szene gesetzt.
Dickes Petri! Gerne mehr davon.
Mark #6


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

danke jungs....

es ist aber schon der hammer, wie man aus nem stichling riesen raubfisch machen kann, nur mit der kunst des fotografieren... 

wer von euch hätte den untersten auf unter 60 geschätz?|kopfkrat


----------



## OssiHWI (24. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

auf alle Fälle stehen die gut im Futter...

Mark und Taubenhaucher, wollen wir Sonntag früh auf die Jagd gehen? So wie ich bis jetzt informiert bin soll ich angeblich Zeit haben....

Der Taubenhaucher hat ja anscheinend nen lauschiges Plätzchen gefunden zum Dorschbestand dezimieren, da könnte man sich ja an die Fersen hängen...

|wavey:Ossi


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> auf alle Fälle stehen die gut im Futter...
> 
> Mark und Taubenhaucher, wollen wir Sonntag früh auf die Jagd gehen? So wie ich bis jetzt informiert bin soll ich angeblich Zeit haben....
> 
> ...


 
grins... nix mit lauschiges plätzchen... das ist "KÖNNEN"!!!!:vik:#6

und gerade du müsstest das wissen, ossi...

paar meter westlich der leiseneiter... grins....|bigeyes

ach, sorry, nein, ihr habt ja recht... ich hab halt den richtigen KÖTER!!!


----------



## OssiHWI (24. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

danke, dass hab ich verstanden....dann suchen wir uns eben unsere eigene Dorsch-Fang-Stelle...Wir zwingen ja niemanden....


----------



## Dr. Komix (25. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

Moin,

bin am we in Ribnitz-Damgarten.
Gibt's ein guten dorschstrand in der Nähe?


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> danke, dass hab ich verstanden....dann suchen wir uns eben unsere eigene Dorsch-Fang-Stelle...Wir zwingen ja niemanden....


 

???? meine aussage war keine ablehnung, ossi!!!!


----------



## k-bay (25. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin am we in Ribnitz-Damgarten.
> Gibt's ein guten dorschstrand in der Nähe?



das wetter wird kein angeln zulassen ..


----------



## Dr. Komix (25. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

Bin nicht das letzte mal dort, bin noch vom Dez bis jan da.

Büschen West gest doch noch.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (25. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

...soll aber tendenziell eher n büschn mehr werden |kopfkrat


----------



## k-bay (25. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

bei orkanartigem sturm würd ich an deiner stelle zu hause bleiben 
http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/ahrenshoop


----------



## Dr. Komix (25. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

Fahre dann nach Ost Holstein und werfe dann richtund DDR ;-)
mache mal Fotos von der Brandung...


----------



## RibnitzerJung (25. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*



k-bay schrieb:


> bei orkanartigem sturm würd ich an deiner stelle zu hause bleiben
> http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/ahrenshoop



jaaa... das wird schon schnucklig... da muss man sich um zu wenig drift auf den kuttern nicht zu sorgen!:q:q:q


----------



## Meerforellenfan (25. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

nächste woche geh ich los und dann zeige ich euch wo der hammer hängt......lach


----------



## Rhöde (27. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

Trotz ordentlichem Seitenwind hat sich doch noch ein 64 'er Dorsch erdreistet an meinem Møre Silda zu kauen.
Denke er wird mir schmecken :q.


----------



## Ostseestipper (27. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

@Rhöde: ... so ist´s richtig, dickes Petri!

Hallo zusammen, hier mein Bericht von heute:

Es hat sich bestätigt, .... es gibt einen Angelgott :vik:!!!
Ich bin Tatsache heute morgen (Wind SSW 6-7; Wasserstand: -54cm) mit Ossi und Kumpel zusammen los. Nach Malheur mit 2 gebrochenen Ringen war für Ossi´s Kumpel dann leider schneller als gewünscht wieder "Feierabend". Also zurück zum Auto und versuchen ob eine Notreparatur möglich ist.
Nachdem meine, ans Auto gelehnte Rute, dann vom Wind umfiel und ebenfalls der Spitzenring brach #q konnte ich wenigstens mit meiner Ersatzrute weiterfischen. Für Ossi´s Kumpel war dann aber leider Schluß.
Wir entschieden uns also zu Zweit den Weg zur geplanten Stelle anzutreten.
Nach gefühltem mehrstündigem Anmarsch (in der Dunkelheit kommt es mir immer weiter vor) ging es dann mit Anbruch der Morgendämmerung wieder los.
Was uns dann passierte lies uns nur noch staunen |bigeyes.
Neben den 5 Dorschen, die wir zusammen landen konnten, hatten wir als "Beifang" insgesamt 8!!! Mefo´s. Knapp die Hälfte gut oder sehr gut maßig. Wegen Schonzeit natürlich alle wieder vorsichtig zurück. Wir standen zwischenzeitlich da und konnten es selber kaum glauben |kopfkrat #d.

Hat wieder Spass gemacht.
Schön geangelt, gut unterhalten #6. Danke Ossi, für den Termin und die Auswahl der Stelle. Alleine wäre ich heute wahrscheinlich nicht losgezogen.
Setzt doch noch das Bild mit rein, auch wenn "nur" die Dorsche drauf sind.

Leute, ab ans Wasser, es ist Dorschsaison!

Gruß Mark


----------



## Hannes94 (27. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

Petri zu den schönen Dorschen 
Wie schaut es eigentlich mit den Leos vor Rostock aus, ist da was mit der Wathose zu machen? 
Bzw hat jemand mal lust nach der Arbeit ein bischen zu Blinkern ?


----------



## Rhöde (27. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

*@ Ostseestipper*

Da habt ihr ja trotz des Dranges eure Ruten zu zerschroten, ich kenn das nur zu gut #q, schon in 's Nadelöhr gestochen.

Dickes Petri #6!


----------



## OssiHWI (27. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*



Ostseestipper schrieb:


> Setzt doch noch das Bild mit rein, auch wenn "nur" die Dorsche drauf sind.


 
Danke für die nette Gesellschaft und den geilen Morgen!!!:vik::q:vik:


----------



## Meerforellenfan (27. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Danke für die nette Gesellschaft und den geilen Morgen!!!:vik::q:vik:



Fettes Petri an Euch #6..........

ein geiles Bild ist das|bigeyes


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (27. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Danke für die nette Gesellschaft und den geilen Morgen!!!:vik::q:vik:



sie an, sie an... schau mal, da hat das ja was gebracht... ich sach ja, da ist ein nest...:m Petri an euch...


----------



## laxvän (28. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

Ich war am Samastag in der Kieler Förde unterwegs und konnte mich immerhin mit 2 Leos entschneidern. Es waren zwar keine Riesen aber dafür waren sie immerhin sehr lecker......
Leider hatte ich keine Kamera dabei und ein Küchenfoto finde ich nicht so ansprechend...


----------



## Meerforellenfan (30. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

heute mittag wird angegriffen ;-)......mal schaun


----------



## Krake13 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

Hey Ossi, sag mal ward ihr mitm Belly los?? Hab letzte Woche 2 mal geschneidert und möchte mir das nicht mit meiner Unfähigkeit sondern lieber dem Tiefenunterschied erklären...


----------



## Meerforellenfan (30. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> heute mittag wird angegriffen ;-)......mal schaun



Waren nur Mefos da keine Dosche :m


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*



Krake13 schrieb:


> Hey Ossi, sag mal ward ihr mitm Belly los?? Hab letzte Woche 2 mal geschneidert und möchte mir das nicht mit meiner Unfähigkeit sondern lieber dem Tiefenunterschied erklären...



na los ossi, geb dir nen ruck... erzähl ihm, das du dir die gps daten von vossi geholt hast.... :m

watdorsche!!!!


----------



## Reverend Mefo (30. November 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

Sauber Boys! Schöne Fische! :m


----------



## Krake13 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

|supergri alles klar! der Wetterbericht sagt mir das die Peitsche morgen früh vor der Arbeit nochmal geschwungen wird, soll ja sehr stürmisch werden übers Wochenende...


----------



## OssiHWI (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*



Krake13 schrieb:


> Hey Ossi, sag mal ward ihr mitm Belly los?? Hab letzte Woche 2 mal geschneidert und möchte mir das nicht mit meiner Unfähigkeit sondern lieber dem Tiefenunterschied erklären...


 
Nix mit Belly, alles schön stehend im Wasser gefangen. Übrigens war es auch letztes WE ordentlich windig. Also sollte das eigentlich kein Grund sein nicht ans Wasser zu fahren - man muss nur die richtige Ecke finden und den richtigen Köter haben. Und GPS-Daten muss ich von niemandem haben. Ich find die Fische auch ohne...(manchmal:vik <------ letzterer Satz ist bitte als Scherz zu verstehen...Man weiss ja nie wer sich wieder aufregt....

|wavey:Ossi


----------



## AndreasG (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> - man muss nur die richtige Ecke finden und den richtigen Köter haben.



Nu ist es raus wie du deine Fische fängst! 
Bildmaterial findet man hier.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## RibnitzerJung (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

alter falter, das ist kein kleiner, petri dem hund... ^^


----------



## Krake13 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

Hast allerdings Recht gibt nur schlechte Kleidung  
Heut Morgen wenigstens nicht abgeschneidert, 1 x leo 1x silber beide allerdings doppelt so groß wie der Blinker, der Hund hätte sich totgelacht wenn er´s gesehen hätte. :q


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2011*

ausgeblinkert für novemba, nu ist dezemba....|rolleyes


----------

